# Alabama Bulldogger Association Show 10/24/09



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

ALABAMA BULLDOGGER ASSOCIATION SHOW OCTOBER 24,2009

Location: Sharon Johnston Park
783 Coleman Road
New Market, AL 35761

Events: American Pit Bull Terrier Conformation, Puppy Treadmill Race, Adult Treadmill Race, and Hang Time

In addition to regular conformation classes, we will have the following fun classes: Judge's Choice, Best Shaped, Junior Handler (0-6 years old and 7 years old and over), Best Red Nose Dog, Best Brindle Dog, Best Blue Dog, and Best Bully Dog.

Please join us for a costume contest! Prizes will be awarded. The handler may dress in costume with the dog, but it is not required.

PLEASE BRING AN ITEM TO DONATE TO THE AUCTION. ITEMS DO NOT HAVE TO BE DOG RELATED.

Registration will be from 8:00 - 10:00 A.M. and show will start at 11:00 A.M.

Costume contest, fun classes, and working event entry fees are $6.00

Conformation class entry fees are $10.00

All members receive a discount on registration fees. Membership dues are $15.00 per household each year.

A full concession stand will be available.

Contacts: Brandie (256) 426-9297 or Brynn (256) 682-9965

Alabama Bulldogger Association - Home

Email : [email protected]

NO Drugs or Alcohol - NO FACING OFF OF DOGS - NO DISCUSSION OF ILLEGAL ACTS 
Each dog must be in good health - Each dog must have their own crate - One dog per crate- Dogs should only be out of their crate when showing or to potty
All dogs must be on 4 ft lead - All dogs must have buckle collar - Dogs must not be tied out in any way
No females in heat - No Human aggressive dogs - No dog aggressive Humans

BRING YOUR OWN SHADE, CHAIRS, WATER AND WATER BOWLS FOR YOUR DOGS


----------

